# Service head location



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I will have to install a service on this side of the house. The question I have is where should the service head be? Both halves of the windows open and this is a violation waiting to happen. I would appreciate some feedback. The left side of the picture is the front of the house and meter is to be located on the side of the house beneath the window on the right-hand side.

Thanks! :thumbsup:










Btw, I got a digi-camera :clap:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Service is on the right side of the house even though the 'temp-drop' is on the garage side.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Through the roof....mast it?

Nice house/location...be a shame to start draping wires all over it (elec/tele/cable/etc)....any chance of UG?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

This is in Chatham (JCPL). The rest of the homes in the neighborhood have drops. It's an old neighborhood but damn is it a nice one. I asked about an underground but builder said no.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Chatam's a nice area ...I'd bring my pole and hit the Passaic as much as possible 


About the mast....


----------



## Jim M (Jun 7, 2007)

If you are concerned about being able to reach the drop from the window why not go up on the gable end above the window closer to the center of the house?

BTW, the drop is considered ok if mounted above the window. I would quote the Code Article but my book is in the truck and the on-line Code isn't working today.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

> 230.9(A)
> Clearances. Service conductors installed as open conductors or multiconductor cable without an overall outer jacket shall have a clearance of not less than 900 mm (3 ft) from windows that are designed to be opened, doors, porches, balconies, ladders, stairs, fire escapes, or similar locations.
> _Exception: Conductors run above the top level of a window shall be permitted to be less than the 900-mm (3-ft) requirement._


How's that?


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

The part of Celtic's post from the NEC that most miss is the part about conductors without an overall sheath. Ser cable has an outer sheath, and has no window restrictions, and if you locate the weatherhead above the window as another poster has said, you are good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I understand the part about the service head needing to be above the window. But what about the actual conductors, and more specifically, the drip-loop. IMO, if I go above the window with the service head, the drip-loop will be beneath invisible line of the window. According to a NEC guide (not the handbook) this is no good.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I would use one of these 2 paths...preferrably the green (unless there is something I can't see/know about)











Am I even on the same wall you are talking about?


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Your not planning on running an ugly riser on the outside of a brand new build are you?

I would pipe inside the walls and have the weather head 3 feet above the roof just enough to the right of that window to avoid the framing headers.

EDIT; in other words, what celtic said above


----------



## Jim M (Jun 7, 2007)

I would pipe inside the walls and have the weather head 3 feet above the roof just enough to the right of that window to avoid the framing headers.

So how would you comply with the requirement to keep the service entrance conductors as short as practical? Mount a disco near the window or encase them in 2" of concrete?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Sparky Joe said:


> Your not planning on running an ugly riser on the outside of a brand new build are you?
> 
> I would pipe inside the walls and have the weather head 3 feet above the roof just enough to the right of that window to avoid the framing headers.
> 
> EDIT; in other words, what Celtic said above


umm...NO...that ain't what I said.

Wouldn't running the riser inside would be a violation:
230.3
230.6
230.70
et al

The lines I show are for a conduit OUTSIDE.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

In what jurisdiction would you be allowed to run un-fused service conductors inside a building for that distance? 5' is the longest distance I've heard being allowed, and NOT concealed.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Sparky Joe said:


> Your not planning on running an ugly riser on the outside of a brand new build are you?



I absolutely am. 

Today I discussed it with my boss and we agreed to ask the inspector what he would like to see immediately after rough-wire inspection which will probably take place *mid-to late next week. 

(*lots of recessed lights, change orders, teaching a 17 year old apprentice)


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> In what jurisdiction would you be allowed to run un-fused service conductors inside a building for that distance? 5' is the longest distance I've heard being allowed, and NOT concealed.


Funny you should ask....at my own house!
I'm running appx 8' inside unfused/unprotected; total length is about 15'...BUT..it comes with a price...
The EI "agreed" to allow my install provided I run it ALL in RMC ...not a big deal - if it was anyone else's house CHA-CHING!


----------



## ezoffshore (Aug 1, 2007)

I would run in underground to the meter. very little pipe outside on the nice house. Also Cha Ching but IMHO it would be worth it.The landscaping hasent been completed yet which makes this a great option. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

It's a done deal. There will be no underground though I agree it would be nice. Anyway, as an update, I passed the rough inspection the other day and went over the service with the inspector while he was there. The service head will be straight up and above the top of the window. He wants a special clip from Pella to be installed in the window so that the upper half is non-functional. I'll have some pictures after the service goes up.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Magnettica said:


> The service head will be straight up and above the top of the window. He wants a special clip from Pella to be installed in the window so that the upper half is non-functional.


Wonder what code he bases that on? Even if your head is only one inch above the window, you're legal, whether or not that top sash functions.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Are you suggesting that this is something that he cannot enforce GC to do? 

He mentioned his main concern was someone opening he window and being able to grab a portion of the drip-loop.

Makes sense to me.


----------

